# What Kind Of Cat Is He?



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

This is a pic of my grandbaby (my son's cat). Max was born on 8/17/12 and taken to the humane society where my son adopted him on 10/28/12.

He is hyper active, vocal, knows when he does wrong, and after trying to shred them is very cuddly and lovable. They leave him alone is when he is eating. When he does something wrong he'll go to his food and pretend to eat. He makes smacking noises, but doesn't eat - only pretends. :catmilk That's smart.


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like a fun cute cat to me, but I'm no expert. :cool


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

He looks like a really cute brown mackerel tabby domestic shorthair to me


----------



## rdswan14 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks. I was just curious. When he brought him home he was grey. I was shocked to see the change in color.


----------

